
A World Without Clouds: Cloud Loss Could Add 8 Degrees to Global Warming - headalgorithm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/cloud-loss-could-add-8-degrees-to-global-warming-20190225/
======
painful
As an American, I'm frankly sick of the US inaction on climate change. It
makes me hate being an American. It almost makes me want to live somewhere
saner from a climate pov. (Disclaimer: I'm a pacifist.)

------
_Microft
As much as I hate the idea because of the complexity involved and possible
side-effects but maybe climate engineering will be actually unavoidable in the
long run.

That _does not_ mean that we shouldn't try everything possible and maybe not-
yet-possible to avert the worst.

------
redka
This might be slightly off-topic but I wonder why, in the context of Global
Warming, solutions like this [1] aren't more widespread.

[1]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/allan_savory_how_to_green_the_worl...](https://www.ted.com/talks/allan_savory_how_to_green_the_world_s_deserts_and_reverse_climate_change?language=en)

~~~
rimunroe
If you follow the link you'll see that they've made a note that a number of
scientists disagree with him. These two articles came up immediately after
going to his Wikipedia page:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0308521X1...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0308521X13001480?via%3Dihub)

[https://www.hindawi.com/journals/ijbd/2014/163431/](https://www.hindawi.com/journals/ijbd/2014/163431/)

~~~
redka
Thanks, I've missed that

------
sgt101
I remember that there was work kicked off when 911 grounded global flights,
and the contrails from aircraft declined reducing cloud cover, but that
doesn't seem to be mentioned in this article.

Frightening stuff, climate change and nuclear weapons, not a good mix.

~~~
m_mueller
I'm much less worried about nukes than about climate change tbh. Looking at
the big picture, they basically cap the extent of humanity's madness,
presumably before it's possible to trigger a Venusification of the planet and
just sterilize it outright (i.e. thermal equilibrium at ~120 degree Celsius).

